# PC5300/PC5400 Little Difference



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

From all that I have read there is very little differnece between these. The only difference that I can find is that PC5300 runs at 667MHz wile PC5400 runs at 675MHz. Every other spec seems to be the same. 

If that is in fact the case I would assume that PC5400, as they are likely backwards compatable, will work in the Intel Macs which use PC5300.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

JPL said:


> From all that I have read there is very little differnece between these. The only difference that I can find is that PC5300 runs at 667MHz wile PC5400 runs at 675MHz. Every other spec seems to be the same.
> 
> If that is in fact the case I would assume that PC5400, as they are likely backwards compatable, will work in the Intel Macs which use PC5300.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this?


They're effectively interchangable and you will find many retailers who list PC5400 chips with a clock speed of 667 mHz (for e.g.).


----------

